

Angry Bird And Dreamy Smurf Are Watching You - trey_swann
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/closeread/2014/01/angry-bird-and-dreamy-smurf-are-watching-you-surveillance-apps.html

======
digitalengineer
Can't wait for all the bio-apps / Apple Watches add-ons for iPhone/Android to
help tell the NSA how our body's are doing.

~~~
TheAnimus
Why focus on the NSA or the intelligence services.

The fact is that many private companies have this vast amount of data, the big
push with mobile device advertising was the accuracy of the geo-location. The
fact you can offer really well targeted adverts.

These companies build profiles on everyone, but unlike the intelligence
services who have a mandate which as some level is for our own personal good,
these companies have no such thing.

The concern is that we are embracing devices that provide little, no, or
obfuscated control over personal privacy.

------
psionski
"privacy protections for U.S. persons exist across the entire process"

Gee, thanks for letting me know that at least some people might get some
degree of protection. I might be a paying customer, sponsoring USA's economy
as much as any citizen, but as I'm not actually American I guess this means f
__k me, right?

~~~
dsr_
Right. But it's not personal; it's just that you're a possible terrorist. So
is everyone you know. And if you know any US citizens, then they are possible
terrorists. And so is everyone they know.

------
erikb
If the juice of the article is in the Guardian why is the New Yorker linked
here and not the article from the Guardian?
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/27/nsa-gchq-
smartp...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/27/nsa-gchq-smartphone-
app-angry-birds-personal-data)

